# Uh-oh, Memphis leaning toward taking Noah



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

In his ESPN blog, Chad Ford indicates Memphis may take Noah. I'm starting to worry that all the top bigs will gone in the first 8 picks. We might see something like this:

1. Portland: Oden
2. Seattle: Durant
3. Atlanta: Horford
4. Memphis: Noah
5. Boston: Yi
6. Milwaukee: Conley
7. Minnesota: Hawes
8. Charlotte: B. Wright

What would the Bulls do? They really don't need another SF. Maybe trade down and select Jason Smith?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Aesop said:


> In his ESPN blog, Chad Ford indicates Memphis may take Noah. I'm starting to worry that all the top bigs will gone in the first 8 picks. We might see something like this:
> 
> 1. Portland: Oden
> 2. Seattle: Durant
> ...


1. Trade
2. Jeff Green
3. Al Thornton


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd hate to see Thornton on the Bul''s bench. I bet they go for a trade.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'd take Corey Brewer and work from there....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

There's also a rumor going around that Memphis is looking to move Mike Miller and Hakim Warrick to the Bobcats for the No. 8 pick and Sean May.

I still believe Memphis is dead-set on taking Horford at No. 4, but if Atlanta snatches him up, they'll look to Conley Jr., with Noah making a late case for himself.

West is said to be very high on Noah, and Gasol has gone on record time and time again saying he wants to get another post player that will allow him to move back to power forward.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Rawse said:


> There's also a rumor going around that Memphis is looking to move Mike Miller and Hakim Warrick to the Bobcats for the No. 8 pick and Sean May.
> 
> I still believe Memphis is dead-set on taking Horford at No. 4, but if Atlanta snatches him up, they'll look to Conley Jr., with Noah making a late case for himself.
> 
> West is said to be very high on Noah, and Gasol has gone on record time and time again saying he wants to get another post player that will allow him to move back to power forward.


Extremely interesting rumor. Miller and Warrick to the Bobcats would be adding a lot of talent to that team. I'm a little surprised; Mike Miller has been a really good Grizzly for a while now.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Bah, bloody pc disconnected in the middle of posting, meaning i'll have to retype the bloody thing from bad memory..


Awful trade for Memphis.
I'd take

Gasol/Swift
Noah/Warrick
Gay/Jones
Miller/Kinsey
Lowry/Stoudamire

over

Gasol/Swift
Noah/May
Gay/Jones
...../Kinsey
Lowry/Stoudamire 

anyday - where do they replace Miller as their starting SG? I think Warrick's a better player than May, and at number 8 is there anyone who can replace what Miller brings?

Great trade for Charlotte though.

Brezec
Okafor/Warrick
Wallace/Hermann
Miller/Morrison
Felton/Knight

with capspace to sign either a replacement for Wallace if he leaves, such as Rashard Lewis, plus/or a decent backup big.


Taking Noah at #4 is a bad idea IMO. Holford's better, if he's available; and Wright WILL be better. One of the two would be available.
Of course, taking Wright might piss Gasol off, but even WITH Noah, they're still not gonna place third in their division.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Green and/or trade


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man Gasol is a wimp. It doesn't matter if he plays center. He's just tired of being banged around by guys stronger than him on defense. It's not like he plays Center on offense.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I can't see the Bobcats passing on Brewer. 

Also, I think Jeff Green might go #5 to Boston, which could give us a choice of Wright and Yi.

It'll be interesting, but I think one of Yi/Wright/Conley should be on the board at 9, so we should be good.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

Aesop said:


> In his ESPN blog, Chad Ford indicates Memphis may take Noah. I'm starting to worry that all the top bigs will gone in the first 8 picks. We might see something like this:
> 
> 1. Portland: Oden
> 2. Seattle: Durant
> ...


Great news. If the draft goes down as you suggest, then the Bulls should take the best wing available. Why? I'll tell ya. First, Nocioni is no slouch at SF, the Bulls would retain him at a modest price. So far Noc/#9 at the 3. What about Deng? Well, I would trade Deng while his stock is high. Trade Deng for the desired scoring big man, with little pieces around him (future picks, Duhon) and top it with a sign and trade of PJ to get it done. Deng, Duhon, future #1 and PJ (S&T) will get you an impact player. As for who, you can use your imagination as to the availability of certain players.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

If all the projected lottery bigs are gone, the Bulls should trade down & draft Splitter, Smith, Gray, etc -- whatever, depending on who's available at the lower pick. Anything below the 15th pick should be good for a 1st round pick next year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I have a very hard time seeing 7 big men gone in the first 8 picks. 

Furthermore, I have an even harder time seeing 2 of the top 3 "smalls" (Brewer, Green, Conley) slip outside of the top 8.

Now, I wouldn't be surprised to see Noah go #4 to the Grizzlies (he's a good fit for them in most respects). But I'd be VERY surprised to see all those teams passing over Brandon Wright. I think Wright stays in the top 6 no matter what, and Brewer is a near-lock to the Bobcats.

But nonetheless, given that hypothetical scenario, the Bulls would simply select Jeff Green (my first choice) or Corey Brewer. And then make your moves from there, whether it's trading the pick, keeping him while doing S&T of Nocioni, or whatever. Both Green and Brewer wouldn't be the worst picks in the world; they at least fit our style of play, even if they play Deng's position.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Then we take Green or Brewer if we can't trade it. If the bigs aren't there, they aren't there. I'm not having fantasies about any of the projected-available bigs anyway. I'd prefer one of them over Brewer or Green, don't get me wrong. We are either going to be in a position to draft one of the bigs, or to draft Green or Brewer. Its not stressing me out at all since, without the benefit of hindsight, I don't think any one option is significantly better than another.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Aesop said:


> In his ESPN blog, Chad Ford indicates Memphis may take Noah. I'm starting to worry that all the top bigs will gone in the first 8 picks. We might see something like this:
> 
> 1. Portland: Oden
> 2. Seattle: Durant
> ...


I share your concerns about this. It seems Memphis thinks they can get an acceptable point guard later in the draft through a deal. Read Tommy Beer's column in HoopsWorld today regarding Conley for a spot-on analysis. I also sensed that too many draft "talking heads" were hyping Conley a bit too prematurely whereas Noah's stock was falling without any indication he didn't do well in work-outs. 

Moreover, I expect Milwaukee to go big also which will leave Conley available at #9. So what should the Bulls do? Here are the choices that I see available to Pax:

(1) Draft Jeff Green: Sorry, I am not a fan of Green even if he is available. That Ohio State game where he totally disppeared left a very bad taste in my mouth. This team does not need another combo forward.

(2) Trade-up: Viable option but I don't see a team ahead of the Bulls doing this unless the Bulls include a valuable piece. Do we want to trade with Memphis or Boston to get a shot at Noah or Yi by giving up Gordon or TT along with our pick? Too much to pay in my opinion.

(3) Draft Conley: I don't think you draft a guy in the lottery to be a back-up point guard. Perhaps as trade bait this would make sense. However, do we want to trade Conley for Zach? Possible, but is this the most desirable option considering Zach's cap busting contract and his personal baggage?

(4) Trade-down: To me this is the best option. Philly has #12 and #22 and Detroit has #15 and #27. With Philly's picks you can get Nick Young at #12 and possibly Big Baby or Splitter at #22. This would give us size at the two position and a legitimate big man albeit Splitter would probably come next year. With the Piston's picks you can get Smith at #15 and possibly Big Baby at #27 or Bellini. (As you can see I am a fan of Davis. IMO the most underrated player in the draft.)

I think Paxson is preparing for this trade-down scenario considering the players he has been working out. The draft is always a crap shoot. If we don't get one of the highly rated big guys we have our eyes on (Yi, Noah, Hawes) the next best thing IMO is to get two promising players instead of one. The draft is that deep this year to do this.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You have to just bite the bullet and take Conley at 9 if he's there. 

Conley, Yi, or Wright, at least one of those three high potential guys should be available at #9.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Why uh-oh? People actually want Noah? Yuck. I don't care how tall he is, he would not make a difference. Unless you thought he was going lower meaning other bigs were gonig to drop down more


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

eymang said:


> Why uh-oh? People actually want Noah? Yuck. I don't care how tall he is, he would not make a difference. Unless you thought he was going lower meaning other bigs were gonig to drop down more


Noah was 6'11" w/o shoes.

He also has only 10 pounds of fat on his body.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Works well... Take Brewer and trade Gordon, Deng and ST PJ for Kobe.

Kirk
Kobe / Thabo
Brewer / Noce
Tyrus / Allen
Wallace

Use MLE to get another pf / center and we're set.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

We would take Conley or Brewer but I don't think it will be as bad as proposed, surely Brewer, Conley, or Green will go top 8.

ACE


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

different_13 said:


> Bah, bloody pc disconnected in the middle of posting, meaning i'll have to retype the bloody thing from bad memory..
> 
> 
> Awful trade for Memphis.
> ...


Talent-wise, the trade favors Charlotte, but it clears Miller's fairly-hefty salary off the books completely, giving Memphis that much more cap room. With it, the franchise would make a big-time run at Mo Williams as its main free agent acquisition and draft a wing player (most likely Corey Brewer) at No. 8.

Leaving the team with:

Williams, Lowry, Stoudamire
Kinsey, Brewer
Gay
Gasol, May, Johnson, Cardinal
Noah, Swift

Still nothing special, but in the long-term, I think it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> Then we take Green or Brewer if we can't trade it. If the bigs aren't there, they aren't there. I'm not having fantasies about any of the projected-available bigs anyway. I'd prefer one of them over Brewer or Green, don't get me wrong. We are either going to be in a position to draft one of the bigs, or to draft Green or Brewer.


this is how i feel. the way we use Noc as a sort-of-PF, we are going to have room for adding a SF.

and it adds flexibility for a later trade too. BPA, BPA.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I doubt all the bigs will be gone, but if they are, take Brewer and trade Deng for a big. OR, could take Nick Young and trade Gordon. If Gordon had the value to bring in a good big, that would be my pick. Deng has no real weaknesses, but not vastly superior at any one thing either, whereas Gordon is a great scorer when he's on, but his weaknesses include every other aspect of basketball. 

The other option, besides taking a SF or SG at #9, and then trading Deng or Gordon, would be to trade back and grab Jason Smith or Nick Young. We need to address center and/or big SG this offseason, and I don't think that's negotiable.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

yea, let's see the bulls trade one of their only real scorers on the team and replace him with more unproven rookies that the fans have to wait 2-3 MORE years for development.

this forum will explode calling for the GM's head......


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> yea, let's see the bulls trade one of their only real scorers on the team and replace him with more unproven rookies that the fans have to wait 2-3 MORE years for development.
> 
> this forum will explode calling for the GM's head......



lol, see draft fever thread...


ACE


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> yea, let's see the bulls trade one of their only real scorers on the team and replace him with more unproven rookies that the fans have to wait 2-3 MORE years for development.
> 
> this forum will explode calling for the GM's head......


Not if he is traded in a package for another scorer you may have heard of... Kobe.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Aesop said:


> In his ESPN blog, Chad Ford indicates Memphis may take Noah. I'm starting to worry that all the top bigs will gone in the first 8 picks. We might see something like this:
> 
> 1. Portland: Oden
> 2. Seattle: Durant
> ...


I think it's extremely unlikely that Brewer and Conley aren't drafted in the top 8. It seems to be pretty well established that Charlotte will take Brewer if he's on the board and I'd also be surprised if Conley gets past the Bucks. If either did somehow fall, we should be able to get a pretty penny in a trade because those are two of the more coveted players in the draft.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

If the good bigs are gone, you take the BPA, which would likely be Green, Brewer or Conley, and then get on the phone using either the guy we picked, Deng, or a signed and traded Noc as bait to bolster the frontcourt via trade.

It'd be similar to what we might have been able to do last season had we drafted Brandon Roy. Instead of filling a need through the draft, we'd stockpile depth from which we can make a trade.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> If the good bigs are gone, you take the BPA, which would likely be Green, Brewer or Conley, and then get on the phone using either the guy we picked, Deng, or a signed and traded Noc as bait to bolster the frontcourt via trade.
> 
> It'd be similar to what we might have been able to do last season had we drafted Brandon Roy. Instead of filling a need through the draft, we'd stockpile depth from which we can make a trade.


Yeah, i agree. Its quite simple, if all the bigs are gone, just go do BPA route. If anything, history will show us that half the bigs will be bust if taken that high anyhow and we will end up with a stud. I definitly wouldn't mind either Brewer or Green on our team.

I have a feeling Suns or Mavs will move up, or either another team will pick Noah earlier than projected to do a trade with those teams. Rumour has it that both the Suns and Mavs are really high on Noah, because he is a system big man and he can fit straight in for both teams. His stock is rising when you have two of the best teams gunning for his services..


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Jeez! I've said all along that I'd be happy with Yi, Hawes or Noah and was feeling very comfortable about things. Damn!

The one thing I don't do in this scenario is trade up using any of our rotation players. After the first 2, there are no sure things IMO and the Bulls don't need to get younger.

BPA is OK by me. Bradford would be my fave...if he fills out, he's another guy to give some of the top scorers (James, Wade, V.Carter, McGrady, etc.) something hard to deal with.

Trade down also works. Heck, maybe we can do another pick swap and go through the lottery insanity next season.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Aesop said:


> In his ESPN blog, Chad Ford indicates Memphis may take Noah. I'm starting to worry that all the top bigs will gone in the first 8 picks. We might see something like this:
> 
> 1. Portland: Oden
> 2. Seattle: Durant
> ...


I think I would vomit in sickness if this were the case. The only hope I would have and be content with if picks 1-7 went down like that was that Charlotte would take Brewer so we could come out with the last big in Wright. 

I truly feel Wright or Yi would be at 9, yes, I think one of them slips, but It is very feasible that this breakdown happens. If it is, I will be sad on Draft Night. Maybe as much as the Brand Trade knowing we were a David Lee/Eddy Curry tip in away from Oden, or at least being at pick #8 where we could get a Big.

Heres to hoping we get someone, but I'd be estatic if Yi/Wright end up at 9, and I think one of them *could*, but its not too likely. Yi more so than Wright. 

Aaahhh, one more week


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

BULLHITTER said:


> yea, let's see the bulls trade one of their only real scorers on the team and replace him with more unproven rookies that the fans have to wait 2-3 MORE years for development.
> 
> this forum will explode calling for the GM's head......


I know I will hate it if we do that. I do not want to trade our core unless its for an established player and we are a better team because of the trade.

This scenario is making me sick if we don't land a big, yes, even Noah.

Sure we could trade down, but its on the same. Theres a reason these guys are highly touted than the bigs in the teens.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

On a Milwaukee board, the GM said that guys who are drafted have no choice but to play there. He makes it seem like he would draft Yi regardless of how much posturing is done by his agent. Makes me wonder if they would take him or its a smokescreen. I think Conley fits at Atl, Mem, and Mil. 

I don't know if everyone goes big, but man, Its looking more and more possible that all bigs are gone.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know who Gery Woelfel is for Milwaukee (Radio guy or Management) but says they would take Yi over Wright and Conley at 6


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> On a Milwaukee board, the GM said that guys who are drafted have no choice but to play there. He makes it seem like he would draft Yi regardless of how much posturing is done by his agent. Makes me wonder if they would take him or its a smokescreen. I think Conley fits at Atl, Mem, and Mil.
> 
> I don't know if everyone goes big, but man, Its looking more and more possible that all bigs are gone.


Have they not heard about Stevie Franchise and what he did to the Grizzlies?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DengNabbit said:


> this is how i feel. the way we use Noc as a sort-of-PF, we are going to have room for adding a SF.
> 
> and it adds flexibility for a later trade too. BPA, BPA.


I don't know. Lu played 37.5 MPG and you have to figure Thabo, Noc, and Griff will see at least occasional minutes at SF so I really don't think we have any minutes available there. That doesn't mean I wouldn't take a 3 if we were looking at by far the BPA, but I'm not sure he'd play any kind of worthwhile minutes next season.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> I don't know who Gery Woelfel is for Milwaukee (Radio guy or Management) but says they would take Yi over Wright and Conley at 6


Wow. Interesting. That's the first time I've heard that rumor.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I don't know. Lu played 37.5 MPG and you have to figure Thabo, Noc, and Griff will see at least occasional minutes at SF so I really don't think we have any minutes available there. That doesn't mean I wouldn't take a 3 if we were looking at by far the BPA, but I'm not sure he'd play any kind of worthwhile minutes next season.


If we end up with Green, and somehow Lakers MUST have Deng and they just settle for Deng, resigned Noc, and scrubs to fill in the salaries i would do that trade for Kobe. 

I love Deng, but if we were to get Green that would ease the pain a little. Plus, then we can trade Gordon or Hinrich for a big and we'll be set for a decade.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think this Gery Woelfel guy might be a Bucks beat writer


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

laso said:


> Works well... Take Brewer and trade Gordon, Deng and ST PJ for Kobe.
> 
> Kirk
> Kobe / Thabo
> ...


bingo.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He's just a writer for the Journal Times. Him and some other guy basically cover the entire sports section for the newspaper. Generally nothing of quality. 

His son went to school with my sister fwiw.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Aesop said:


> In his ESPN blog, Chad Ford indicates Memphis may take Noah. I'm starting to worry that all the top bigs will gone in the first 8 picks. We might see something like this:
> 
> 1. Portland: Oden
> 2. Seattle: Durant
> ...


I am okay with the first 7 picks, however, I don't see Charlotte passing on their choice of wing players mainly Brewer. If that's the case, we end up with Brandan Wright, who I think has a higher ceiling than anyone else other than Oden or Durant. Of course he has the highest bust potential too. If we end up with Wright over Hawes and Noah I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> He's just a writer for the Journal Times. Him and some other guy basically cover the entire sports section for the newspaper. Generally nothing of quality.
> 
> His son went to school with my sister fwiw.



I'd agree that Gary Woelfell is more about quantity than quality... 

I don't think Milwaukee really would take Yi... doesn't seem to address a need for them. Seems to me Charlie Villanueva does everything Yi is supposed to do, only he has muscles. 

If you believe Gary Woelfell, another important Bucks related note that might be of interest to the Bulls is that both Noah and the Bucks have expressed their mutual disinterest in eachother.... Noah declined to workout for Milwaukee.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> I am okay with the first 7 picks, however, I don't see Charlotte passing on their choice of wing players mainly Brewer. If that's the case, we end up with Brandan Wright, who I think has a higher ceiling than anyone else other than Oden or Durant. Of course he has the highest bust potential too. If we end up with Wright over Hawes and Noah I would be ecstatic.


+1

I'm listening to Ford's Podcast, thinks Celts will go Yi, Green, or Brewer. Depends if they want to win now or not.

Talked to people close to Hawes and others sources, no gurantee for Hawes but Minny likes him.

Thinks Charlotte takes whoever is left over out of the top prospects (not Conley), so Wright, Noah, Brewer, etc


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> If we end up with Green, and somehow Lakers MUST have Deng and they just settle for Deng, resigned Noc, and scrubs to fill in the salaries i would do that trade for Kobe.
> 
> I love Deng, but if we were to get Green that would ease the pain a little. Plus, then we can trade Gordon or Hinrich for a big and we'll be set for a decade.


Sure, but I think the Lakers want tons more. Everything I hear is something like Hinrich, Deng, Tyrus, and #9.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Sure, but I think the Lakers want tons more. Everything I hear is something like Hinrich, Deng, Tyrus, and #9.


Well if they persist with that nonsense, Paxsons response should be .. "[edit] you very much and goodbye."



(no masked cursing -vf)


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Bulls don't have to make a move. Lakers do. No other disgruntled superstar ever got that much in return.

We can just wait a while and the asking price will go down.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Back to the topic of Noah. Atlanta is working him out today also. Suddenly Noah seems to be recieving a boat load of interest. But then again its Atlanta we're talking about and they are as unpredicatable of a franchise as we've seen this past decade.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Well if they persist with that nonsense, Paxsons response should be .. "edit you very much and goodbye."


Yeah. I hope and suspect that's what will happen.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Yeah. I hope and suspect that's what will happen.


Really? Cause I'd want him to tell them to "Shove it up their ***". But, That's just me.:biggrin:


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Back to the topic of Noah. Atlanta is working him out today also. Suddenly Noah seems to be recieving a boat load of interest. But then again its Atlanta we're talking about and they are as unpredicatable of a franchise as we've seen this past decade.


No way they take Noah.
If they're not taking Holford, they're taking Yi or Wright at #3. The coach wants Holford, and the owners/GM want Yi or Wright - why settle for Holford's teammate, who shouldn't go top 6?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

different_13 said:


> No way they take Noah.
> If they're not taking Holford, they're taking Yi or Wright at #3. The coach wants Holford, and the owners/GM want Yi or Wright - why settle for Holford's teammate, who shouldn't go top 6?


The same question i would ask their managment of why they drafted Shelden Williams?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> The same question i would ask their managment of why they drafted Shelden Williams?



hawks needed a big man, more than they needed a PG last year. it's Horford/Yi/Wright at 3 right now, Hawks, have a meeting with Yi today, so it might change.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> hawks needed a big man, more than they needed a PG last year. it's Horford/Yi/Wright at 3 right now, Hawks, have a meeting with Yi today, so it might change.


They needed a Big man over a PG? Your kidding me right?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> They needed a Big man over a PG? Your kidding me right?



last year yeah, they we're one of the worst interior defensive teams last season, and they thought, Shelden being DPOY, would help out.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

different_13 said:


> No way they take Noah.
> If they're not taking Holford, they're taking Yi or Wright at #3. The coach wants Holford, and the owners/GM want Yi or Wright - why settle for Holford's teammate, who shouldn't go top 6?



the owners want no part of Wright, if they did he would have been given a promise by now. Billy Knight is trying to convince the owners on signing off on Wright, but right now, they're not willing to.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> the owners want no part of Wright, if they did he would have been given a promise by now. Billy Knight is trying to convince the owners on signing off on Wright, but right now, they're not willing to.


Why Knight will continue to make stupid promises is beyond me. If he passes up on Horford he is an idiot. Then with their second pick they have to pick Critteton or Law. That would be their best draft scenerio. 

You keep harping on them drafting Yi, he wont' help them up front, espically not as a center.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Dornado said:


> I'd take Corey Brewer and work from there....


Same sentiments, I'll even willing to trade deng for a big guy if we get to draft Brewer.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Horford and Law would be a great draft for Atlanta. I don't see how you could go wrong with that. You have enough guys on the team you are waiting on in terms of potential. Its not like Horford has no potential. How much better could Wright be than Horford if both reach their ceilings?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ya know, if there was any package that we could offer Seattle to move up to #2 that they'd take, I would strongly consider it.

The more I think of Durant's future in the NBA, the more I see him as a franchise type wing.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> Why Knight will continue to make stupid promises is beyond me. If he passes up on Horford he is an idiot. Then with their second pick they have to pick Critteton or Law. That would be their best draft scenerio.
> 
> You keep harping on them drafting Yi, he wont' help them up front, espically not as a center.



Cause the fact is Knight and the ownership are still in love with Yi, i personally would lean toward Horford, cuase he fits this team better, but Yi a legit 7 footer wouldn't be bad also.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Ya know, if there was any package that we could offer Seattle to move up to #2 that they'd take, I would strongly consider it.
> 
> The more I think of Durant's future in the NBA, the more I see him as a franchise type wing.


You'd have to basically build around Gordon/Thabo then in that scenario (you need a #2 guy next to him).

You'd have to start with Deng. Then probably add Hinrich, and Tyrus.

So....

Bulls Trade:

Luol Deng
Kirk Hinrich
Tyrus Thomas
Adrian Griffin
#9 Pick
2009 First Round Pick
2011 First Round Pick
2013 First Round Pick

Sonics Trade:

Saer Sene
Mikael Gelebale
Earl Watson
Robert Swift
Damien Wilkins
#2 Pick

It would have to be one of the most complicated trades in NBA History, thanks to everyone being PPP that would be a good movable contract in the trade (Ridnour and Collison).

So that would give Seattle:

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Luke Ridnour
SG-Ray Allen
SF-Luol Deng
PF-Tyrus Thomas/Nick Collison/Chris Wilcox
C- Spencer Hawes/Johan Petro

They can do a Rashard Lewis + Collison + Ridnour move for an allstar level big man probably.

It'd leave us with:

PG-Ben Gordon/Chris Duhon
SG-Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Kevin Durant/Andres Nocioni/Mikael Gelebale
PF-Ben Wallace/PJ Brown
C- Saer Sene/Robert Swift

You have to do the trade before the draft to insure that they don't flip flop.

It'd be an interesting scenario. Gordon/Sefolosha/Durant is real good length on the perimeter, should be good defensively. Sene/Wallace should be good defensively. 

You have to call up Portland probably under this scenario.

Bulls Trade:

Earl Watson
Andres Nocioni
Viktar Khryapa

Blazers Trade:

Zach Randolph

Giving them:

PG-Jarrett Jack
SG-Brandon Roy
SF-Andres Nocioni
PF-LaMarcus Aldridge
C- Greg Oden

And giving us a solid rotation of:

PG-Ben Gordon/Chris Duhon
SG-Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Kevin Durant/Mikael Gelebale
PF-Zach Randolph/PJ Brown
C- Ben Wallace/Saer Sene/Robert Swift

Risky.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> You'd have to basically build around Gordon/Thabo then in that scenario (you need a #2 guy next to him).
> 
> You'd have to start with Deng. Then probably add Hinrich, and Tyrus.
> 
> ...


I dunno Sloth, that lineup looks like it's playing 2 on 5 offense. Not sure I see it working.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Damn, you guys always seem to want to have the best players, first Wright, then Yi, now Durant...do I have to remind you guys have the 9th pick, not a top 5 pick.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Damn, you guys always seem to want to have the best players, first Wright, then Yi, now Durant...do I have to remind you guys have the 9th pick, not a top 5 pick.


Thus why we're talking about trading Kirk Hinrich, Tyrus Thomas, Luol Deng, and 4 draft picks to get Durant....

And Yi/Wright might be there at #9.

If not, bring on Conley Jr. :cheers:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Mike Woodson the Hawks head coach, said in an interview, that the Hawks have no interest in Wright, that it's either moving the pick, or picking between Yi or Horford.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Mike Woodson the Hawks head coach, said in an interview, that the Hawks have no interest in Wright, that it's either moving the pick, or picking between Yi or Horford.


Oh, you'd be surprised. Atlanta has its way of managing to draft a forward that resembles a lot of what they already have. Brandan Wright is never out of the discussion for Atlanta.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Oh, you'd be surprised. Atlanta has its way of managing to draft a forward that resembles a lot of what they already have. Brandan Wright is never out of the discussion for Atlanta.



Woodson says he's out, i much rather believe the Hawks head coach than you.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Woodson says he's out, i much rather believe the Hawks head coach than you.


Its inevitable that Wright ends up on the Hawks.

Just like its inevitable the Bulls take Michael Conley Jr. at #9.

"Every year we have a point guard controversy" or "Every year a black guys ruining things".

Ya know.

Just in Atlanta's base "Oh no, we suck again, another forward."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

FWIW, if you listen to the Woodson interview, he never says Brandan Wright is out of the picture.

What he said that Yi has size...but is not a battle tested player. Showing his dislike towards Yi. He said he loves how Noah and Horford are battle tested...further showing his hard on for Horford.

He never even mentioned Wright...and the part about the #3 pick was very brief. It was mostly about how he wants to get veterans on the team, about the state of the team, and the point guards (Law/Conley/Critt). 

I still say, the ball is in Billy knight's court on this pick, and takes Wright #3.

I REPEAT, WOODSON NEVER SAID WRIGHT WAS OUT OF THE PICTURE.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> FWIW, if you listen to the Woodson interview, he never says Brandan Wright is out of the picture.
> 
> What he said that Yi has size...but is not a battle tested player. Showing his dislike towards Yi. He said he loves how Noah and Horford are battle tested...further showing his hard on for Horford.
> 
> ...



WTF?? Unless you live in Macon, GA, you didnt even listen to the interview.
here's what the guys who listen said about it.


> Pre-Mike Woodson, Shanks gave a few of his opinions:
> 
> -We should either draft Horford or Yi
> -He will quit watching the Hawks if we draft Brandan Wright like he heard Billy Knight wanted to do on a post ON HAWKSQUAWK!! You all should know Bill reads this board nearly every day and gives us props all the time for knowing whats up.
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Brandan Wright was never mentioned despite Shanks mentioning him before the interview.


Yeah...if he didn't mention Wright...where exactly did Woodson say Wright is out of the picture?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

lol, 4 putdowns in a row for Hawk?

But Mebarak, let's not be hasty, I for one would welcome the Hawks making good picks (ie Holford and a pg), as taking Wright would legitimately make me sad (you know when something's so futile it's just pointless?)

That interview further cements the view Woodson wants immediate impact. Hell, seems like he'd prefer to trade the picks - which in my opinion is a mistake, Atlanta's not in a situation where 'veteran help' gets them into the second round of the playoffs. But drafting ready players is the way to go. Holford can play immediately, and they could still trade one of the forwards (M.Williams, Smith or Childress) plus #11 for a veteran pg if Woodson's so set on it.

It seems like this was more Woodson's way of stating his position, publically. Knight would now KNOW he's pissing his coach off if he takes Wright and Crittenton, or Yi.

Of course, Hawksfan has information that Childress would "welcome a trade" and won't be back next year.. So that makes him the obvious choice to go. (IMO it's Williams, Smith plays 4/3 and Childress plays 2/3, and drafting Holford still allows Smith to start at the 3 in a halfcourt system, or the 4 in a run'n'gun offence).


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

different_13 said:


> It seems like this was more Woodson's way of stating his position, publically. Knight would now KNOW he's pissing his coach off if he takes Wright and Crittenton, or Yi.
> 
> Of course, Hawksfan has information that Childress


Who gives a damn what a coach (especially one who has done nothing with the talented roster he already has) thinks. THe hawks are not the least talented team in the league. They just play that way.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Who gives a damn what a coach (especially one who has done nothing with the talented roster he already has) thinks. THe hawks are not the least talented team in the league. They just play that way.


Any coach who knows his chances of surviving the next season are less than 50-50 is going to want to trade rookie prospects for veterans.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Snake said:


> Bulls don't have to make a move. Lakers do. No other disgruntled superstar ever got that much in return.
> 
> We can just wait a while and the asking price will go down.


Or the Lakers could just trade Kobe to the Knicks out of spite.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Or the Lakers could just trade Kobe to the Knicks out of spite.


Wouldn't hurt us one bit. We'd still be better than the Knicks, and we already have a team primed to compete for an eastern conference championship.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

The Krakken said:


> Who gives a damn what a coach (especially one who has done nothing with the talented roster he already has) thinks. THe hawks are not the least talented team in the league. They just play that way.



well...Woodeson, has proven time and time again, thats he's more knowledgabe at GMing a team than Billy Knight is.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd say a lot of Coaches are, when it comes to the draft anyway.
Isiah Thomas, for all his faults, is a good talent evalutator.
Now, Steve Kerr will be a good GM because he knows the game. But Knight has consistently made... mistakes.
So i'm with Hawksfan - don't necesarrily do what the coach says, but at least take it into consideration. Take Holford and Crittenton, then they're both happy.

Who d'ye think IS the least talented team in the league? (i'm not saying the Hawks are, I just wonder..)


----------

